# Lederverarbeitung über 225



## Scerijne (13. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen - auf die Gefahr hin, mich nun zu blamieren möchte ich doch fragen wie genau ich meinen Skillwert auf über 225 leveln kann...

Ich bin in Camp Mojache wo mich der letzte Lehrer hin verwiesen hat, aber leider will mir die nette Hahrana nix beibringen... Der Verkaufs Typ hat drei Questen für Wildleder-Sachen, aber nicht zum weiter steigern...

Gibt es hier einen Trick?

Vielen dank schonmal - ich konnte keinen Suchbegriff finden, der dieses Thema nochmal zu Tage brachte

Scerijne


----------



## Isegrim (13. August 2007)

Bei Hahrana Ironhide bist du richtig. Liegt es vielleicht am Level und du bist noch keine 35?


----------



## Scerijne (13. August 2007)

oha - ja daran lag es - danke für die Info!


----------

